# Looking at a used 2000-01 P99 AS



## MattB (Aug 30, 2008)

I went to a local gun store here in Northern Virginia last weekend intent on ordering a Smith and Wesson M&P40 (I say ordering and not buying because I want the 10lbs trigger which is not readily available outside of Massachusetts). As I was waiting for a price quote I saw a P99 9mm in the used gun case. It's a first generation pistol with "Walther USA, Springfield, MA" on the slide which I understand puts it around 2000-01. The gun itself is in excellent condition, and from a visual inspection the only thing I could see that indicated that it had been fired were the lockup markings on the barrel that every used gun seems to have. The gun was on consignment and the asking price was $550 with two 10-round mags (not desirable in a free state like VA), the original box and backstraps, and a decent leather holster. I'm quite interested in this gun because it gives the heavy first shot DA trigger pull that I like and then allows quick followup shots. What should I look for if I go back for a closer inspection of it and what is a fair offer for the gun? I was thinking somewhere around $450.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, the original trigger was the "A/S" trigger - which is DA/SA. I love the SA pull on it for the range too.

I have seen new ones for $525-$550, and I paid $515 for my compact and $555 for my fullsize. Now, be aware that word is that S&W will not be importing anymore A/S models for several more months. New ones have dried up a bit, and prices have risen a little ($599-$650).

However, I think that is too high for a used one. I think U are right with the price. There are some people online asking those kind of prices for used ones, but I'd never pay that.

Personally, I like the gen 2 and gen 3 frames better than the original style. But, many prefer the gen 1s.


----------



## MattB (Aug 30, 2008)

Shipwreck said:


> Yes, the original trigger was the "A/S" trigger - which is DA/SA. I love the SA pull on it for the range too.
> 
> I have seen new ones for $525-$550, and I paid $515 for my compact and $555 for my fullsize. Now, be aware that word is that S&W will not be importing anymore A/S models for several more months. New ones have dried up a bit, and prices have risen a little ($599-$650).
> 
> ...


What should I be looking for as far as determining what kind of mechanical shape this thing is in? The gun looks very nice but that's not necessarily and indication that it was well maintained.

As for Gen1 vs. Gen2 and 3 guns, I haven't seen any of the newer guns anywhere around. This is actually the only P99 I've ever seen.


----------

